# Soap Rocks



## K Rex (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anyone else have any experience making these things? I've seen those by T.S. Pink (tspink.com), oasis soaps, and also some made locally. I'd very much appreciate some pointers if anyone has knowledge on the subject. 

I'm an experienced cp soaper, and make all mine with goat's milk ( we have a farm). I'm new to melt and pour, and I'm assuming the rocks are made with such a base.

Thanks,

K


----------



## krissy (Aug 19, 2010)

Soap Rocks Tutorial


this is a tutorial... maybe it will help?


----------



## IanT (Aug 19, 2010)

krissy beat me to it


----------



## K Rex (Aug 20, 2010)

You guys rule. 

Thanks so much for the data!

Kev


----------



## IanT (Aug 21, 2010)

this forum rullllles  thats why were all here! info sharing


----------



## krissy (Aug 21, 2010)

i love how all the tutorials are set in one place that makes it so easy to find what you are looking for.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Aug 23, 2010)

I make similar stuff, and I can tell you it takes a LOT of practice, trial and error.

A few gemstone fundamentals:

1.  Shape:  As important as it is easy.  Use the same notions when shaping your bars that a gem cutter would use, you want to direct light into your bar by creating facets.

2.  Reflecting/refracting light:  There are basically two different ways to bounce light around in a clear soap, by trapping air or by introducing reflective surfaces.  Here is a tutorial for amethyst that ends up having air in it that reflects light making it look more crystalish

http://www.teachsoap.com/gem.html

Reflective surfaces can come from mica or facets that you cut in the bar.  An example in the soaprocks tutorial is the step where you cover pieces of soap with mica before putting them in the mold and pouring soap in.

3.  Ya gotta know your base:  No way around it.  If you want to combine colors or pour layers or even get the most of your micas you have to know how your base behaves at different temperatures and identify windows of opportunity.  Making records of your work can be very important to this end.  That is assuming you want to try for some of the more complicated effects they do at T.S. Pink or Oasis Soaps.

I bet both companies use custom equipment to make their products, but the fundamentals that they both started with are in the two tutorials posted in this thread.

I hope this is helpful for you and if you have any questions feel free to send me a pm and I will respond when I am able (craft fairs and soap crafting dominate my life at the moment).
Good luck!


----------

